# wifi tether doesn't work now



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

For some reason my wifi tethering is not working anymore, keep saying it started with errors , can anyone help please? currently running tweaked 2.1


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

This has happened to me. A reboot usually fixes it for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

